# A new 6'5" ex football player tenor. Interesting read.



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

https://www.deseretnews.com/article...-tongan-immigrant-found-his-true-calling.html
My sister is 5'7" and sang for 15 years and only once met a tenor taller than her.
This guys sounds promising and is a protege of Dame Kiri. Let me know what you think. The article says he can hold high notes for... e.... ver.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

well that is very nice.:clap: playing for the browns i am sure he got beat up the by Pittsburgh Steelers


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

A great feel-good story. To be highly talented in two professions is rare indeed.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

He was supposed to be in a production that I was in, but something changed those plans. I would have loved to hear & meet him...I must add that I'm 6'3 & know at least a dozen tenors that are my height or taller BUT they're mostly in the heavy dramatic rep. Perhaps your sister was not.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Bonetan said:


> He was supposed to be in a production that I was in, but something changed those plans. I would have loved to hear & meet him...I must add that I'm 6'3 & know at least a dozen tenors that are my height or taller BUT they're mostly in the heavy dramatic rep. Perhaps your sister was not.


She was a lyric. Pav and Domingo were both around 6' I think. He is certainly built to have a powerful voice. Like a male Sutherland.. or a castrato.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

He's certainly not the first football player to make it big in opera:

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/arts/la-ca-cm-morris-robinson-20170129-story.html


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Seattleoperafan said:


> She was a lyric. Pav and Domingo were both around 6' I think. He is certainly built to have a powerful voice. Like a male Sutherland.. or a castrato.


Haha!

I think I heard that Domingo is 6'2, which is surprisingly tall! At least to me lol


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

At 6'2", Joseph Calleja is another tall tenor.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Bonetan said:


> I think I heard that Domingo is 6'2, which is surprisingly tall! At least to me lol


For me, too. He sounds like a much shorter man.


----------

